

Scripting language speed (in response to Alex Gaynor) - coldtea
http://jmoiron.net/blog/whats-going-on

======
X4
404 without "Trailing Slash".

Here's the .htaccess fix (untested):

RewriteEngine on

RewriteBase /

RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f

RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !(. _)/$

RewriteRule ^(._)$ <http://%{HTTP_HOST}/$1/> [L,R=301]

